
AWS IoT Button - yitchelle
http://aws.amazon.com/iot/button/
======
tedmiston
> _How can I get an AWS IoT Button?_ AWS IoT Buttons are provided from time to
> time as part of AWS public events such as the re:invent conference as a
> “hello world” device to try out AWS IoT. We currently don’t plan to sell
> them. However, if you have a great use case for the AWS IoT Button and would
> like us to get back to you if buttons become available for sale, contact us
> at aws-iot-button@amazon.com

I requested one via email... we'll see if that works.

If anyone figures out how to get one outside of attending re:invent or knows
more events where they'll be available, I'd appreciate it.

------
jayrox
good to see amazon embracing this line of thinking.

~~~
detaro
What line of thinking are you thinking of?

